# Montgomery Ward Hawthorne



## Goldie (Mar 17, 2017)

I have viewed many vintage bike posts, images, archives but have not seen this exact bike.  I am guessing perhaps a 1936 Duralumin.  I have attached some pictures with hopes of one of the expert bike junkies (meant in the most appreciative way) can identify what I have.  There is a Morrow identification which I believe is the braking system.  The bike seat has a Troxel engraved tab on the back of the seat.  I would like to determine the value and sell it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2017)

@ratrodz


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/silver-king-book-another-home-run.105781/#post-690959

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-...lp-for-my-hawthorn-please.102564/#post-668687

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-aluminum-silver-king-new-purchase-questions.93535/#post-597439


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome, @Goldie 
Very nice bike! You've found a gem there. Looks to be an untouched original which is tough to find. Thinking 1935 might be the year. 
There's some info on Monark Silver King serial #s in post 5 here: 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/

The Morrow hub might have a date code on it, post 2 has that info.


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 17, 2017)

Sent you a message @Goldie


----------



## Goldie (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks!  Will get with you.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow!  What a great group of bicycle junkies I've met in a day.  Very nice in providing information on an ol' classic.  Giving me much appreciation for the vintages.  As a 55 Chevy owner enjoying the family of "car guys," I'm sayin' you "bike guys" are a good group too.  Thanks for the add.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2017)

Goldie said:


> Wow!  What a great group of bicycle junkies I've met in a day.  Very nice in providing information on an ol' classic.  Giving me much appreciation for the vintages.  As a 55 Chevy owner enjoying the family of "car guys," I'm sayin' you "bike guys" are a good group too.  Thanks for the add.




Pics of '55 please! U 2 if you're so inclined.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome to the cabe,I lived in grand junction a few years back beautiful country rough winters


----------



## Goldie (Mar 18, 2017)

What was the introduction year of the Silver King?


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2017)

1934?


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 18, 2017)

Johns correct, 34'.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2017)

This  bike is shown in the 1935 Wards Catalog

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292048650018


----------

